# What should I get for a .22?



## dano_62 (Jan 4, 2006)

I want to buy the best synthetic stock/ss barrel .22 I can get for under $400 but am not sure what to buy. I will be using it mostly for target shooting. I want synthetic stock/ss barrell because I live on an island where the air is very salty, even indoors. About 25 years ago, I owned a Ruger 10/22 carbine. It was their bottom line model, but it seemed fine to me. I could hit whatever I was shooting at with a fair amount of accuracy. Would a customized version of this gun be a good choice, or is there something better for my money? I'm not interested in having a gun that can be customized, just one that will be good right out of the box. Thanks.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I would go with a Marlin Bolt action in .22 WMR stainless synthetic stock. Cheap and shoots great you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

I have to Marlins, a 0 year old 22 mag model 783 and a 22 mag model 983. Both are great guns and will put 8 shot groups about the size of a quater at 100 feet (squirrel gun). I have them in wood but you can get them in stainless and synthetic. For scpoes I have a leupold and a bushnell.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Actually, you should get TWO of em' and send one to me. :beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Savage Model MARK II-FSS........... synthetic stock, stainless steel, and now with the AccuTrigger. A tack driver right out of the box and can be had for about $200 at WalMart. If it is a self loader you want take a look at what I consider the most underrated 22 out there and that is the Marlin 60SB. I've owned several of these little guns in the past (have one now) and I'm always amazed how accurate and reliable they are. They're even cheaper than the Savage.

If you are going to scope what ever you get, Natchezz still has the Simmons 22 mag 3-9 A/O scopes on sell for $59. These scopes are being cleared out for the new line of Simmons that are just now hitting the market. They won't last much longer. I have three of my 22's set up with them and I really like the A/O feature, plus they are simply great little scopes for the 22. Look for the cost of the new line of 22 mag with the A/O feature to be about $150.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Go back to the Ruger 10/22, look for a used stainless model, but if you don't care about the reciever looking different than the barrel, then any will do. Watch ebay, you can pick up a heavy stainless barrel for around $150 or a factory stainless barrel for a lot less, pick up a Hogue overmold stock, around $60-65 and you will have a decent 22 for under $400. Add a few more dollars for a decent trigger job and you will have your stainless tack driving 22.

Good luck, it's always fun to get a new gun.  

:beer: :beer:

huntin1


----------

